# Anschluss im Wiehengebirge gesucht.



## Archie4Strings (27. Juni 2019)

Moin!
Bin noch recht frisch und unbeleckt was das MTB-fahren angeht (vor 2 Jahren durch Zufall beim Urlaub am Gardasee drauf gestoßen, seit letztem Jahr hats mich gepackt). Hab mir ein Cannondale Cujo 3 gekauft und will loslegen. Komme aus Minden, daher ist Wiehengebirge der nächste Anlaufpunkt für mich. Ich würde mich hier gern mal einigen erfahrenen Fahrern anschließen, um

a) die "Downhill"-Strecke zu sehen (die, die irgendwo am Moltketurm abgeht)
und 
b) natürlich mir auch ein paar Tips geben lassen, um meinen Fahrstil zu verbessern.

Ich möchte gerne in Richtung Allmountain/Enduro und dabei dann auch eine gewissen Sicherheit erwerben, um auch andere Trails am Gardasee oder sonstwo, fahren zu können.

Bin 35 und ein entspannter Typ. Da ich allerdings 2 kleine Kinder habe, ist es für mich im Moment noch schwer, regelmäßig Termine zu finden. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand schreiben, und ich klinke mich evtl einfach mal ein? (Falls jemand sich so einen Klotz am Bein überhaupt antun möchte  )

Cheers und danke schon einmal im Voraus!
Stefan


----------



## DaBruce (28. Juni 2019)

Hi, im Bereich von Lübbecke sind einige unterwegs, ich selber auch am September wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (28. Juni 2019)

Das könnte ich mir auch durchaus vorstellen. Allerdings ist da die Anfahrt noch mal rd. 20 Minuten länger. Macht mit Rückfahrt rd. 40 Minuten, die ich da nicht in die Pedale treten kann... 

Ne im Ernst, haben aus diversen Gründen nur wenig Hilfe von den Großeltern, da ist die Zeit wirklich knapp. Werde aber trotzdem vermutlich mal eine Biketour von Minden nach Lübbecke machen und wieder zurück. Wobei das für n Nachmittag vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel ist...?

Gibt es in Lübbecke denn auch eine Abfahrt ähnlich der am Moltketurm in Minden? Weil längere Touren mache ich auch allein, das sehe ich ganz sportlich. Aber etwas stark abfahrtsorientiertes mit Hindernissen würde ich gerne einmal mit wem kundigeren dabei machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Archie4Strings (29. Juni 2019)

Ok danke dir erstmal. Wenn net so schwer ist, sollte ich es ja finden.

Verstehe aber deinen zweiten Absatz nicht so richtig. Bin ja Einsteiger, ich denke da ist so ein Trailbike doch erstmal absolut ok. Werde ja nicht gleich zum Einstieg 1.500€ oder noch mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Archie4Strings (30. Juni 2019)

Top danke dir! Werde auf jeden Fall erstmal ziemlich vorsichtig sein. Am Gardasee muss ich mich mit dem Ding und bei meinem "Skill" sicherlich nicht blicken lassen. Da leihe ich mir dann ein fully. Wenn du dann jemandem in einem neongelben hardtail im Graben liegen siehst, werde ich das sein!


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Juni 2019)

@Archie4Strings 

Hi.
Wenn ich dich mal an der Strecke treffe und Zeit habe, zeige ich dir gerne die Teilstücke und kann dir auch Tipps geben.
Werde dich sicher am Bike erkennen. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Archie4Strings (8. Juli 2019)

Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen... Top danke dir schonmal! Werde es demnächst wagen, muss vor dem Gardasee-Urlaub Anfang August noch ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln!


----------



## Matti180487 (25. August 2020)

Ist auf der Downhill Strecke in Porta denn noch regelmäßig Betrieb?  War letzten Sonntag dort. Sah teilweise schon etwas verlassen aus, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Gibt es eventuell feste Termine?  Für Tipps oder Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar. Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was...


----------



## Archie4Strings (31. August 2020)

Ja doch. Fahre da immer min. einmal runter wenn ichim Berg bin. Andere nutzen die auch. Scheint zum Glück nicht so überfüllt zu sein. Da gab's aber viel schlechte Presse in den letzten Monaten. Das Forstamt will die ganzen Strukturen abreißen. Könnte sein dass es die nicht mehr lange gibt... Oder zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matti180487 (31. August 2020)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Ja doch. Fahre da immer min. einmal runter wenn ichim Berg bin. Andere nutzen die auch. Scheint zum Glück nicht so überfüllt zu sein. Da gab's aber viel schlechte Presse in den letzten Monaten. Das Forstamt will die ganzen Strukturen abreißen. Könnte sein dass es die nicht mehr lange gibt... Oder zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß.


...also bist du regelmäßig am Kaiser Wilhelm und Umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## Archie4Strings (1. September 2020)

Jupp. Nur die letzten 6-8 Wochen nicht weil ich temporär den Lappen abgeben musste + Urlaub + Kindergeburtstag blablabla gähn... Alltag eben. Geht jetzt aber wieder los.

PS: Mit Downhill-Strecke gehe ich jetzt davon aus, dass du die meinst, die ungefähr vom Moltketurm aus den Nordhang runtergehen.


----------



## Matti180487 (1. September 2020)

...ja, genau. Da sprechen wir über die gleiche Strecke. Komme selbst aus Stemwede. Vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer aus Porta oder Umgebung ein paar gute Trails zeigen. Der Stemweder  Berg ist auf Dauer doch recht flach gehalten....?


----------



## Matti180487 (1. September 2020)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Jupp. Nur die letzten 6-8 Wochen nicht weil ich temporär den Lappen abgeben musste + Urlaub + Kindergeburtstag blablabla gähn... Alltag eben. Geht jetzt aber wieder los.
> 
> PS: Mit Downhill-Strecke gehe ich jetzt davon aus, dass du die meinst, die ungefähr vom Moltketurm aus den Nordhang runtergehen.


....ist das mit dem geplanten " Rückbau" der Downhill Strecke denn jetzt schon definitiv in festen Tüchern?


----------



## Archie4Strings (1. September 2020)

Das stand vor mehreren Wochen in der zeitung. Seitdem habe ich noch nichts wieder vernommen. Keine Ahnung ob hier demnächst was kommt oder nicht. 
Im Bereich der krausen buche sind auch ein paar schöne downhill-lastige Abfahrten. Ich bin immer sehr spontan und unregelmäßig unterwegs, hab zwei kleine Kids. Da schaffe ich es nur schwer, mich mit jemandem zu verabreden. Aber wenn du jemanden auf einem blau-Grauen commencal Meta ht siehst, dann bin ich das. Sprich mich gerne an. Dann kann ich dir vor Ort bestimmt was zeigen.
Ein schöner trail ist auch wenn du von der lutternschen Egge in Richtung Westen fährst. Da gibt's auch nur einen trail, aber der macht Spass bis zum Ende.


----------



## Matti180487 (1. September 2020)

Ok. Dafür habe ich natürlich Verständnis. Bin selbst auch eher spontan unterwegs,  wenn dann Sonntags. Danke für das Angebot.  Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

